# Devils Lake Fishing Report - Ed's Bait 11/1



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Cool weather continued to hamper fisherman this past week. But those who
made it out are reporting excellent success. The hot spots continue to be
the sunken Flats road and the bridges. On the Flats road, anglers are
trolling shad raps and reef runners on the top or along the edges of the
road. Anglers trolling this area are reporting nice sized walleyes and
pike. At the bridges, anglers are jigging with minnows and reporting
catches of smaller eating sized walleyes and some pike mixed in. This week
the docks at East Bay, Six Mile Bay, & north Creel were pulled out for the
season. The Lakewood dock will be pulled at a later date. For you
hunters, most smaller bodies of water are now frozen. There are some ducks
still hanging around on the larger bodies of water, but a majority have
started to move out of the area. Some large flocks of snow geese have
moved into the area west of Devils Lake and seem to be staying around.

Ed's would like to remind you deer hunters of their annual buck and doe
contest. The heaviest buck winner will receive a Bushnell range finder and
the heaviest doe winner will receive a Nikon gift pack that includes a pair
of Nikon binoculars and a Nikon camera. The contest runs from Nov. 8th
thru Nov. 24th. You can check out the leaders and their pictures on our
website at www.edsbaitshop.com.


----------

